# Sebille and the Rest



## fuzz16 (Jan 14, 2012)

Sebi is a nuetered male VM holland lop. He was gven to me by a close friend who was lke a brother to me, and has a lot of sentimental value on top of being a great bun. He got used to going to work with me every weekend when i worked so is tolerable of car rides and being held, but idk if he so much enjoys it. He is a chubby little guy and still has a lot of spunk to him, but when he gets tired, he sleeps haaard. And of course in the middle of the room. And spoiled boy still runs to kitchen entry along with the dog and cats to beg for treats whenever the fridge door opens. I am a sucker for big eyes. Will get better pictures whenI can, he is not so keen on posng like he used to be  

His hide out is under the desk lol. Dog nor cat will hurt him













Kodi the mutt dog...he ran across the road as we were driving and clipped him...he ended up coming home with us and put on 23lbs since we first found him. Poor guy was all puppy fluff when we got him.





Juliette is my daughters cat she picked out, she's got a torn ear from when she was attacked by a dog before she came to us  She is a lover for sure and finds the rabbit super intrigueing but if he goes anywhere near her she gets scared and runs away.


----------



## LakeCondo (Jan 15, 2012)

some great pictures & a nice animal family


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 15, 2012)

:inlove:


----------



## fuzz16 (Feb 6, 2012)

sorry moved pics to try and organize and now i cant go back to edit them...

so been using the wood stove pellets, and got a 5$ off coupon for yesterdays news, so decided to try a bag. i do not like it much. it doesnt have the smell of the wood-stove pellets, but it doesnt hold scent of urine after just a few hours. so not impressed. 

no bun was harmed in the making of these pictures.













she hit his ear...he retaliated and claimed the blanket as his and charged her everytime she tried walking on it 














kodis funny faces


----------



## qtipthebun (Feb 6, 2012)

Hey, look over there! You don't see it? Look harder. *Runs off with cat*

Cutest animals ever. I bet the bunny had a field day with the cheerios....


----------



## LakeCondo (Feb 6, 2012)

Great pics.

You can edit only within 20 minutes after the original post. Once or twice I've started an edit within that time but by the time I was done editing it was past 20 minutes & the system wouldn't let me post the edited version. Very annoying, though I can see why there IS a time limit; so people can't make revisions to things that someone else has already commented on, which would make the comment not make sense.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Feb 6, 2012)

:yeahthat: or this sometimes gets twitchy and gives you a double that you can't simply delete.


----------



## fuzz16 (Feb 7, 2012)

*qtipthebun wrote: *


> Hey, look over there! You don't see it? Look harder. *Runs off with cat*
> 
> Cutest animals ever. I bet the bunny had a field day with the cheerios....



lol the calico is my daughters for her 3rd bday present she wanted a cat. Juliette found us. Romeo hides during day so no pics of him much, he acts like hes aged 5 years since peyton was born!

and he loves cheerios! peyton cant pick them up off the ground well, still working on motor functions, but she dumps them everywhere and he goes for it. no baby will stop him ha


----------



## fuzz16 (Feb 7, 2012)

ya i dont think it used to be that way, with the time limit on edits. i would love to replace those pics with actual pics lol. bad me for organizing photobucket!


----------



## fuzz16 (May 11, 2012)

So to update this blog, heres the story of the two bunnies I found on the freeway/highway whichever it was. http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=72220&forum_id=1

This past week with them has been a huge reminder why I decided I perferred adults over babys! Poop...evvvverywhere. And pee. Oh, how I take Sebis good litter habits for granted. Not anymore, though!

After a LOOOOOONNNNG debate with my 3.5year old daughter about names...the black bunny finally has a name. Meet Voltronefender of the universe. Yes...If I don't use his whole name I get corrected promptly!













And then of course, Princess Allora! (She has the blue lion, btw) Have a harder time getting good pics inside because the flash makes her ghostly and its too dark in here. Blah. She is suuuuch a doll though. Will come looking for attention and just lays there while I pet her, even tolerates the kitten smacking her ears around. Until her brother comes to the rescue





Evil Kitty planning her next attack...Voltron jumped up there though scared the shiz outta her and she fell off instead


----------



## fuzz16 (May 11, 2012)

Play time on the patio...took a bit for Sebi to accept them but then he crawled past the gate to go be with them. But he grooms them, did his humpy dominance thing, and now they just follow him around and tuck their heads under his belly...Lol. Must be a mommy issue there. 
It was sprinkling that afternoon, tornadoe warning later on and a few formed pretty close and touched for a couple seconds about 5 miles away. Its the beginning of tornadoe season though, blah. (I live in apartments, no where safe to go within 5-7 miles)

















I thought it was nice of them to poop in the pan...


----------



## fuzz16 (May 11, 2012)

Both of my kids loooove the rabbits. I do activities with the older one teaching her about different animals. Last week was bunnies and we made a lot of art projects and she really got into it.


----------



## LakeCondo (May 11, 2012)

It looks like everyone is having fun. And at least for now, the little ones know that Sebille is in charge.


----------



## fuzz16 (May 15, 2012)

Ya charlee loves the bunnies! Sebi only gets to play with babies on the patio, hes a lot more active that way too. 

Sebis been more lovey too lately 

Had to call 911 twice this month gor my youngest...she needs a padded helmet or something. Little girls gonna make me crazy


----------



## ZRabbits (May 15, 2012)

Thanks for sharing all the awesome pics of family and pets. 

Your Girls are precious. Love all the animals too! 

K


----------



## fuzz16 (May 15, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## ohbunnies (May 18, 2012)

Love 'em! 

I'm having the poop problem with my youngest (5 months). Grrr.... We really do get spoiled once we have them all trained, and then decide to get more!!


----------



## fuzz16 (May 18, 2012)

Lol ya, they seem to be catching on slowly


----------



## fuzz16 (May 25, 2012)

Well babys seem to be filling out and slowly gaining in size. Voltron will not tolerate being held and rarely petted, im sure he will be like sebi. Ill bump you but dont touch me unless you have treats! And allora runs up everytime she sees me for attention andlowers her head for me. Ive thought about taking her with me more everywhere i go like i did sebi. Who anyone can pick him up and cuddle on him, just not pet him. Lol.


----------



## BunnyLove89 (May 25, 2012)

We have the same couch! lol


----------



## fuzz16 (May 25, 2012)

Lol! Seriously???!! W had the matching loveseat but it took up a lot of space. It was a hand me down from my parents in law, bout ten years old.
Does yours eat everything?!


----------



## fuzz16 (May 26, 2012)

The babies are starting to grow up! They don't have their cute pudge faces and their growing into their feet! 

And right when I start to accept the babies just wont be friendly. Voltron jumps on my lap to eat my salad. Ah, the wonders of Olive Garden dressing...Now found at sams club! I get excited everytime I go for a salad now!

So here's some pictures, camera uploads sorry for bad quality









Indoor setup, at night their put in the cage. 




Outdoor setups when it's nice out and for cleaning times





Now...my girls birthdays are in july. 12 and 14th. So! We have been talking about themes...well me and a frend anyways. And my daughter said she wants a unicorn and her sister wants a winged horse. So it just clicked! Not a lot of budget this year for the party so presents will be a couple small things, but getting the Schleich unicorns and pegusi for the girls. And then were doing a fairy tale party, too. Costumes! Here is Kodi in a costume








Kodi is going to be the fairy Princess, and Dasy will be the Fairy Prince...mixed I know. But Daisys a dane mixx and bigger than Kodi. Plus, I told my sister Daisy can get a sword so shes all game!! Sebi may be coming too if I can figure out wings for him lol. 

Then my MIL stray cat had 7 kittens. Miss Kitty jumped into her car when she was leaving her job at the school. So she came home  Well turns out Miss Kitty wasnt spayed and pregnant. Soooo...kittens! She is a teeny cat, too. About 4 or 5lbs. So I was really surprised when I got the call with 7 kittens!!! Hopefully more pictures later. Miss Kittys and in and out cat but her job is keeping money outta the horse barn. So I think my MIL will try convince her husband that Miss Kitty needs a friend but hes not an animal person





And then at the pet store the other day, don't go to this one often because it's a nasty store, but my daughter wanted to see the monkey they have there. Well they had short-tailed possums, too. Cute little suckers! but not so much for 250$. It did curl up in my hand and start licking me,and they have teeth like possums so no rodent sharp teeth. Lady who works there breeds them and says they get about half the size of a domestic rat. 





Stages of my tank...Amazing what 3 months and some hard work wll get you!


----------



## fuzz16 (May 26, 2012)

Annnd...texted hubby this morning to irritate him...Something about So I got this new pet. It likes cheerios and is in and out of the cageso super cute! He texts be back...uhhhm...So I sent him the picture


----------



## SnowyShiloh (May 28, 2012)

Brenda, your bunnies are so beautiful! Sebi is very unusual looking with the blue eyes and markings and the helicopter ears, so cute. And Allora is gorgeous. Voltron is super handsome. How old are the babies now? Are you concerned about them mating? I'm assuming Sebille is neutered. Are you going to keep Allora and Voltron? Sorry, so many questions!


----------



## fuzz16 (May 28, 2012)

Im guessing 12ish weeks. Onfe voltrons..uhm drop, hes going to vets. Hes seperate from allora and sebi atm, sebi goes and plays wit voltron though. Hes been more active sinfe them and he actually craves my attention. Jealous maybe? Lol. Hes my fairy boy, sebille means fairy lol. Totally suited him his baby pictures are so dollish. Hes like the perfect bunny too. I used to take him to work and hed lay i the dog bed or lie down by the computer while i worked. He liked being held as a baby, def will never be a holland like him again <3


----------



## SnowyShiloh (May 28, 2012)

Just remember that little boy bunnies can "suck in" (for lack of a better term, though that sounds gross!) their testicles so he could be fertile without you realizing.

Sebi sounds so sweet and a lot like my Rory boy! Rory will cuddle with me for hours, he just melts. However, he hates all other bunnies with a fiery passion and your Seb seems much better with others. I want to see baby pictures of Sebille


----------



## fuzz16 (Jun 1, 2012)

Peyton was feeding Sebi her banana  that's one way to get on his good side!





Built a new cage too, its only 4x3 which seemed really big when I was measuring it out. It cost about 30ish to build. And I used a circular saw for the first tme! Very scary. Lol. Will get pics. 

Annnnd...little man Voltron is getting nuetered next week  And his name is changing to Pidge. I felt stupid calling him Voltron and asked Charlee what other name would be okay. So we watching Voltron (the show) and decided Pdge was cute like Voltron lol. Hes also starting to get brownish tips on his fur? I thought hed stay black?



Anyone else having trouble with photobucket?


----------



## fuzz16 (Jun 1, 2012)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Just remember that little boy bunnies can "suck in" (for lack of a better term, though that sounds gross!) their testicles so he could be fertile without you realizing.
> 
> Sebi sounds so sweet and a lot like my Rory boy! Rory will cuddle with me for hours, he just melts. However, he hates all other bunnies with a fiery passion and your Seb seems much better with others. I want to see baby pictures of Sebille



He is okay with babies, but it's once they get older he just never took to anyone permanently. HE would start squabbles then sat and pouted in the corner. I am hoping now that he's older he will get over himself and stop acting like my toddler!



This first one is bringing Sebi home from lunch with my brother...I was not expecting him so he had to sit passenger. Which he just sprawled out. He's always been a super laid back bunny..unless it comes to food. Doesn't he look super girly!?








He spent every weekend at work with me in the dog bed on the counter or sleeping by the keyboard. When we weren't at the counter he went into his pen, litter trained sooo easily


----------



## fuzz16 (Jun 3, 2012)

Here is the cage I made. it's 3x4 and 24" high. I will be adding another level too it, also ($$$)


----------



## fuzz16 (Jun 5, 2012)

Adding a door tomorrow hopefully to their cage so they can go in and out so im mot lifting them. Then this weekend workind on second level  

Pidge goes in for his nueter tomorrow. No more stinky boy poop! 

Juliette has been obsessing over their hay, rolling in their litter box. Ick. 

Went to see a house but too much structural damage. Which is disapointed, huge backyard.


----------



## fuzz16 (Jun 6, 2012)

Both bunnies are moulting...Pidge (Voltron) has started changing colors since hes been outside more.He's slowly turning into a love bug. Still won't tolerate being held but he'll jump on you and let you cuddle him. 
He's finally getting to point he's peeing in a box all the time, so he got to free roam the living room and dining room with Sebi. And Pidge does not like cats...lol he charged them. The dog and him will get along though for sure!





Kitty hiding lol...he still cant figure out poop goes in the box! But this is after a day, btw. I clean it everynight. And sooo love how I can just sweep it up!













And Sebi likes junk food  My daughter was eating lucky charms













AND...LOL my spring letters...is prin. between kids and cats all my letts are disappearing!





And put some blankets into the molded pool from walmart and they fell asleep in there while watching transformers lol


----------



## ZRabbits (Jun 6, 2012)

Love the pics. Especially the one where Sebi is eating lucky charms. Just love the look on your daughter's face. Also the one where Pidge and your dog laying side by side.And the girls looked snug as a bug with that molded pool. 

Children, bunnies, dog, sorry about the cats though, all look like they are having fun together. 

Enjoy reading your blog. Again thanks for sharing.

K


----------



## ohbunnies (Jun 6, 2012)

LOVE YOUR BLACK BUN! Pidge? OMG HIS EARS! EEEE! *bun squeal* They're both so cute!  I love the fact that your bun was eating Lucky Charms. Fat Pants will climb into my cereal bowl if I don't stop her. She loooooves cereal. 

Love all the pictures girly!!!


----------



## fuzz16 (Jun 6, 2012)

Lol..the cats slightly deserve it after making him a chew toy! But i think they get high from the hay, like catnip lol

And pidge is almost 4 months old? Or more i think. So about done growing, he may never grow into those big ears, his feet are too small. Hes my dumbo lol

I had a french lop who would steal food off your plate..pizza or ice cream and run away under something to eat it. Sebis chubby and i think him being deprived of treats has made him sugar hungry lol...those cravings getcha everytime! 

And if i let her, my oldest would sleep in the bathtub too. Which from experiance i can say is sooo not comfy!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 7, 2012)

Holy moly, those are some ears on Pidge! What a cutie. How much does he weigh? Are buns really done growing after 4 months? Maybe it depends on the breed. Interesting that his paws are little. I was wondering if paw size on young bunnies has anything to do with how big they'll be when they grow up, like with dogs. My little Podge (Pidge and Podge, funny) has HUGE paws. He's 11 weeks old and 3 1/2 lbs, his front paws are really big! 

Did you find a new home for Pidge's sister? Sorry, forgot her name!


----------



## fuzz16 (Jun 7, 2012)

I dont have a kitchen scale and my scale says error when he hops on...lol so not sure on weight. His body stopped growing but hes ears got bigger. He fels lighter than sebi whose a heavy 4 lbs so maybe around there. Lol saw your to guy, hes such a chunk!! I think small breeds mature faster, i originally though rex mix, his dead sibling had rexy fur. I always thought back feet were something they grew into like dogs..ears i didnt think gave an accurate read on adult size. 

And pretty princess allora went home with mr special murphy..whose not really a rabbit lol. http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=72745&forum_id=48 his aggression with her is gone. He wasnt kept in an enclosed cage here so idk if that was why i didnt see aggression or what. But allora is gonna be spayed i a couple weeks, murphy hasnt been nuetered yet bc my friends drviding what route to take with his leg. If amputation then she wants to do it at same time. But he may have teeth issues so sVing her money for xrays


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 7, 2012)

Glad to hear sweet Allora found a good home  Her friend Murphy sure is a cutie! So are you keeping Pidge for sure?


----------



## fuzz16 (Jun 8, 2012)

Not sure. Hubby hasnt said anything about finding a home last few days. He was adament about screening and visiting homes and a contract that bun would come back to us. Lol...for someone who hates the buns he sure does spend a lot of time thinking about them. 

Went to this petstore we rarely visit but they had a sale on cat food. Well last time i cried on the way home, literally, from seeing an adult terrified bun ears torn and scabbed, body had scabs on it. But i couldnt bring her home. Well i was gonna run in and out quickly but charlee went straight to the bunnies. Picked up a little fawn bun and saw the sign that they were flemish. First reaction was omg iddddio..ya. then i asked the lady about them. 5 weeks old. Purebred. Mom was 20lbs dad was17 supposedly. I felt sick. I started talking to her and shes like how about 20$??? Normally 50$... i was very close to walking out with him. No food. Dirty water. No hay. There were 10 buns, 5 were flemish. I dont get what sort of breeder does that...and those buns will not end up ina good place. Make my chest tight thinking about it.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 8, 2012)

Poor bunnies! That must have been so hard  Buying one would have saved THAT bunny, but would have only rewarded the pet store and bad breeder and more babies would be born... So hard  I will think good thoughts for the little ones. Only five weeks old? So sad


----------



## fuzz16 (Jun 8, 2012)

Ya and thats why i didnt get the older doe before. Its so hard seeing buns in pet stores let alone giants. The dwarfs end up in little cages..you know the giants wont get what they need. 

Im calling a breeder or two today to see if they know her and she can be reported. She prob doesnt have a liscemce to sell to pet stores, and if you make so much money then you have to have a breeders liscnce or business something. Big fines. Im not above educating her on the laws in a threatening manner.


----------



## ZRabbits (Jun 10, 2012)

*fuzz16 wrote: *


> Ya and thats why i didnt get the older doe before. Its so hard seeing buns in pet stores let alone giants. The dwarfs end up in little cages..you know the giants wont get what they need.
> 
> Im calling a breeder or two today to see if they know her and she can be reported. She prob doesnt have a liscemce to sell to pet stores, and if you make so much money then you have to have a breeders liscnce or business something. Big fines. Im not above educating her on the laws in a threatening manner.


Don't threaten, do it with a smile. Definitely laws on the books and big fines without doing it properly. No one is above the law, breeder or pet owner. This is what I mean by there are good and bad in all. Bunnies suffer, and good breeders and pet owners get a bad rap. Sickening. 

K


----------



## fuzz16 (Jun 11, 2012)

Well I called and asked her about it, she said a woman came and bought 6 but thought they were for her own personal breeding stock, she said she didn't ask. And said they were 8 weeks. So she did it unknowingly...so blah. shame on the pet store owners. I still have the pic of that fawn on my phone. Blah. Need to delete it!

Pidge woke me up this am...normally he meets me in the hall as I am getting up. Well I had fallen asleep in the girls' room and cat was on ther play kitchen and she got down after i yelled at her then I still heard rattling, so i yelled romeo...well didnt watch but then i feel someone jump on me, and i thought it was julz...nope it was pidge. poked me in the face a few times then hopped off me and waited around me until i picked him up and put him back in his cage, o waters gone. he only needs me when he needs something lol


----------



## fuzz16 (Jun 25, 2012)

Im close to my wits end eith pidge..i try to tell myself he had a rough start but hes just mean...if i pet him he nips me. Hes not cage aggressive but i picked him up to do his nsils and he fought and bit me. Hes turning into a bigger bunny thsn i thought and makes me wonder if he was younger when i got him. Sometimes i wonder if he got bashed in the head a few times..with kids i cant have a mean bunny. Specially a big mean one


----------



## fuzz16 (Jun 27, 2012)

So pidge bites and I squel...so he thumps and bites harder. blah. I am at a loss. Hard to fight to keep him when he bites all the time. And he is fixed...so idk. I was doing some hammering and he attacked the hammer and really freaked out. thats understandable i am sure its a horrible sound lol.







Kodi likes Pidge...Pidge attacks Kodi teeth and all. Dont think Kodis taking the hint!









Bunny noses!!!





Pidge is girly...he lies all majestic and eats all proper..psht.





MAGIC FINGERS!!!!














I make funny sounds at Kodi to try to get funny faces..I win!


----------



## fuzz16 (Jul 1, 2012)

So lifes been busy. House hunting still-no luck. Peyton turns 1 and charlee 4 in 2 weeks and have done nooo prepping yet. Murphys surgery. Then working on my relationship cause apparently im "broken goods" due to my past...and i know hubby isnt smart enough to come up with that so that means the MIL who i trust and love and tell everything...blah. trying to get into a habit of cleaning better and going to thrift stores for storage things, ect to help make the teeny apartment more livable. 

So pidge...this boy is like a 16 year old girl. He has severe mood swings and is a huuuge pouter. Hes up at 5ish months maybe, nuetered a couple weeks ago. I still cant pet him, nippings gotten better. I think he didnt trust my hands touching him. I cant pet him and he doesnt submiss when i put my hand on his head. But made some popcorn..need to buy more, and id walk, stop, and hed follow for a bite. So weve been doing that but still wont let me pet him unless hes eating. Then hes nervous.

Well funny story. I went out last night..got home around 2ish and was sooo tired. Well i hear this thump. Pidge doesnt thump, thought it was sebi. Turns out it was him throwing the cover off the pen lol. Well im laying in bed and he jumps up and starts crawling all over sniffing me. I take him back to his pen. Then again he comes in bed..this time he follows me back to the living room and jumps back into his pen. Poor thing was out of pellets :rollseyesso i filled him up and he was good. Hes still attacking the cats and the dog...im glad hes a smallish rabbit so he doesnt do as much damage. and julz can still pounce on him...she loves those ears!!

Watching Lie To Me...awesome show. Me and my friend were talking about it last night so when people started showing up we sat there staring at people as they talked trying to guess their emotion lol...we decided it took way to much brain power!!! And did you know..omg, budlight has come out with a margarita ina can. like it took people this long to figure that out!!! amazing! and now i am off to play some zoo tycoon before the baby wakes up!!!!!!


----------



## agnesthelion (Jul 1, 2012)

I have no idea why I haven't read your blog before??? Anyway, loved reading it and seeing the pics of your kids and the buns. And those ears on Pidge......awesome!!! 

So sorry no house yet, you will find one I'm sure. It will work out.

And yes, limearita is what those are called. There is no tequila in them, which is awesome. I don't like the way tequila makes me feel, so now I can enjoy a "margarita" without the I'll effects!


----------



## fuzz16 (Jul 1, 2012)

Lol it's funny cause his ears kept growing but his body didn't but hes at his almost adult size I think. His sister is 6lbs, she's bigger by faaar but her ears are teeny. Mutt genetics haha

I figure the right one will come, and we'll be glad we waited. Out of our price range but I have an eye on one that we may be able to get...maaaybe. Hardwood floors! After Kodi threw up all over my couch and carpet...and picking that up. I do NOT want carpet again. not at all. 

Yes! I dont like liquer, either. I do like antifreeze, green midori, vodka, and a can of pineapple juice. very sweet  and I had boonsfarm...haha...that night and some strawberry hill mixed wth the lime-a-rita is sooooo good!


----------



## fuzz16 (Jul 2, 2012)

Well..friend called earlier and told me how she mowed over a nest. She works for city so the big mower. This is the lone survivor..guessing 4-5 days. Fed him a bit and now hes sleeping by a warm bottle. So well see how that goes.

Pidge decided to help scrabook and ate my picture! He is no longer allowed to help. He also has figured out that he gets treats for following. Well now hes there between my feet lol..kinda nice but kinda not. He may go to be bonded with his sister. Hubby wants him gone i dont...blah. his mom said the other day..maybe she has pets for company because you dont give her any. Haha!!!!!

Ooo and went to dog park. Kodi got called a coyote hybrid by a wildlife artist. I almost see it..hes got the long neck but none of the quiet nervous demeanor of coyote hybrids


----------



## fuzz16 (Jul 5, 2012)




----------



## fuzz16 (Jul 9, 2012)

baby bunny didnt make it. hed been kicked out by the mower though so i didnt have super high hopes for him. i did what i could and i feel better for that. 

hubby got mad cause pidge jumped in his lap and took food off his spoon as he was lifting it to his mouth...opps. id take pleasure in that but not hubby. its sooo weird how i can feel so spoiled and all warm and fuzzy inside when he jumps on he and nudges my lips and cheeks. like a treat when they pay attention to me. lol. while i cant get the dog out of my face! hubby doesnt get it.


----------



## fuzz16 (Jul 14, 2012)

WE GOT A HOUSE! 

We bid back and forth...definatly had me stressing a bit because we were asking10g less than what they wanted. Which...honestly...this house isn't worth exactly what were paying. But some TLC and a couple walls knocked down and it will go up in value about 10g in the next few years were hoping 

Problem...this house is small. So buns need a new place to go and Murphy we have talked about putting in Laundry room maybe...but we are wanting to start turning the back deck into a sunroom by next summer and then buns ill get that and it may double as our dining room not sure yet. House is laid out pretty funny


----------



## agnesthelion (Jul 14, 2012)

Congrats on the house!! I'm sure you'll figure out a setup that works for you all. Sometimes it just takes some rearranging


----------



## fuzz16 (Aug 2, 2012)

Thanks Lisa! 

We have a lot of need-to-do's on the house. We close Sept. 3rd, though! 






On a more upsetting note, Murphy and Sebi went to vet this am. Sebi had a wet nose that I was watching, just in case it was from the water bowl. And Murphy started sneezing and have weepy eyes. Both had temps of 103 and got an injected dose of baytril and meds for home. The vet has been super, throughout Murphy's start to finish, he asked a lot of questions checked her over making sure he didn't feel any new abcess growths. He charged me for only bringing one in, so saved me 40$ (thanks!) and sebi weighs 4.8 and Murphy 7.3

Annnnd...we might get quail! My aunt raises bob whites for release and cortex for fun, but the eggs are supposed to be suuuupper healthy and they mature for breeding/adult size at 8-10 weeks. But eggs need incubated. Their also small! 
Bob whites are illegal to raise unless you have a liscence, she releases them on their 40acre property to up the population in North MO


And heres the cortex, the pics didn't come out all that well. so I only have the one. But the white are my fav, and some have patches of the wild color. This is a white base one,though. Just has a lot of the wild color. The one to the left is all white except for a spot at the nape of her neck. Super cute and friendly 


Will add pics ina bit having issues with size....


----------



## fuzz16 (Aug 2, 2012)

From Deanna Rose  

















Murphy today




babysitting!




annnd....sheloooves sebi and sebi loves her...grooms and all





And playing with the dog...can't wait to get into that backyard!




hes smiling! not growling lol 





















and the tank...cant ever get good pics...




my pretty boy angel...keep laying but eggs or wigglers get eaten


----------



## agnesthelion (Aug 2, 2012)

Cute house! And great pics of all your babies...both furry and skin 

I would love to see some pics of you in there too, if you ever feel inclined to share some.....:wink:wink


----------



## agnesthelion (Aug 2, 2012)

Cute house! And great pics of all your babies...both furry and skin 

I would love to see some pics of you in there too, if you ever feel inclined to share some.....:wink:wink


----------



## agnesthelion (Aug 2, 2012)

Cute house! And great pics of all your babies...both furry and skin 

I would love to see some pics of you in there too, if you ever feel inclined to share some.....:wink:wink


----------



## fuzz16 (Aug 5, 2012)

Thanks  im always the one taking the pics so im not in thrm hardly ever!!

Going to the county fair today! Meeting up with some show people ive met online and hoping to meet some people..hhoping everything goes my way..if so i will have some pretty bunnys after convention!


----------



## fuzz16 (Nov 15, 2012)

its been awhile since ive updated...

were all moved in and mostly unpacked minus a few totes of toys and a couple boxes of office supplies that filled my giant corner desk i had to get rid of.

murphy and sebi are in the little room, they free roam all day and penned at night in there. sebi decided to chew into the frame of the twin bed in there, though..so now i am kind of upset and hoping hubby doesnt see...theres two trash can hideys, 3 cardboard boxes, for running through or laying in and rubbermaid box full of newspaper they have shredded...yet he finds the need to chew into the bed frame to go sit in there. sucks. may just trash the bed and add a desk in there and unpack all my craft stuff. 

last month we had to ave 70% of our plumbing replaced under the house when everything backed up. turned out it was installed wrong, with certain pipes facing the wrong way to prevent normal flow. now, again...but worse this time. cant flush or anything so glad my MIL live in town like 2 minutes away to do laundry and go to the bathroom. ugh i feel dirty still. having the plumber who fixed it before coming out later..hes hubbys grandpa's friend so hes been super great working with us. he isnt going to charge us to come out.

on top of everything..my energy is down with my daughter bringing home fevers and tummy aches home that she kindly shares with me and her sister...which is almost as good as sharing toys right? Well...i have no motivation so been slacking on keeping house clean so only doing the basic pick things up and vacuum...i have a junk tub!! (shhh..) i am too lazy to find the items home so it goes into a junk tub and ends up on the floor within an hour again anyways..the toys anyways. 

and i didnt make the bed! 

hubbys anul about having a clean house. he grew up with his mom doing everything..cleaning/cooking/taking care of kids from the moment she wakes up to when she goes to bed. sorry...i dont want to waste my day away wiping floor trim down and dusting in closets. mini rant...it leads to a lot of argueing. he doesnt seem to get that its okay to have a house wit a dvd case on the tv stand or a pen sitting on the kitchen counter or god forbid a bag of wiipeys on the ground. *smacks forehead*


----------



## JBun (Nov 16, 2012)

I feel your pain! I live in an old house and boy can they be a lot of work. Something always seems to be breaking or going wrong! 

I love the picture of Murphy and Sebi snuggled together! It's sooo cute  So, I just read through your blog and then I wasn't sure how Murphy ended up with you in the end, so I had to go read all about Murphy What a great little bun she is!!! I'm so glad she ended up with you and that she is doing well now!

I was just wondering if you still have Pidge and how he's doing?


----------



## fuzz16 (Nov 16, 2012)

lol thanks and ya we are finding that old houses are work. which even wit reading about it i dont think i really understood it!

All the wiring needs replaced. we plan on a ac/heat outdoor unit and vent it below the house so i can knock down the wall to make our teeny kitchen bigger and remove the 10ft hall that just annoys me to the master room. but the wall holds the wall furnace which is an original from the mid 40s!!!! old coleman works like a beaaast!!!! but the plumbing is the most annoying thing so far...lol.


and murphy is a great little thing with an amazing personality. one of those 1 in 50 rabbits first time bunny owners expect. cuddly (cant hold her though) and comes to her name, and follows you around the house if you have treats or she thinks she might get one from looking cute!!! lol


ETA: I had to give pidge up with how bad he began biting regardless of everything i tried. with young kids hubby wouldnt allow it so he went to a new home with someone i know with a mental disability that keeps her home all day and she says he does better but even neutering has some issues first thing in the morning but she really enjoys him regardless of his attitude lol. she takes to animals that have some aggression issues. i think it helps her when she gains their trust.


----------



## fuzz16 (Nov 17, 2012)

wish i could get a picture of this...lol. i didnt go under the house but hubby and his grandpa did.

the long metal pipe that leads everything out had a hole cut into it with a PVC shoved into the hole and some putty around the edges then get this...an old TSHIRT!!! wrapped around it then buried in the dirt!! lmao...omg really!!!!


----------

